
Ask HN: Best VPN Router Setup? - alistproducer2
Given that our web browsing history will now be sold to the highest bidder[0], I&#x27;m no longer considering a VPN optional. I&#x27;d like to have some options on the table. Can anyone share their VPN setup?<p>0: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;arstechnica.com&#x2F;tech-policy&#x2F;2017&#x2F;03&#x2F;senate-votes-to-let-isps-sell-your-web-browsing-history-to-advertisers&#x2F;?comments=1
======
emrox
I had a Netgear WNR3500L with a OpenWRT Tomato build by Shibby
([http://tomato.groov.pl/](http://tomato.groov.pl/)) for some month as
secondary VPN network in combination with AirVPN. Sometimes the VPN
disconnected and I had to connect using the OpenWRT UI, but most of the time
it was ok. Also there are some good posts about router setups at the AirVPN
forum, maybe you should have a look there ([https://airvpn.org/forum/15-how-
to/](https://airvpn.org/forum/15-how-to/))

